# 20" S2 Rim - Outside Stamping



## 427Krate (Oct 24, 2017)

Hope this topic hasn't been covered, I tried searching to no avail.  

I have an 20" S2 Rim and the Schwinn S2 stamping is on the outside of the hoop, instead of in the center.  All the other wheels I have show the stamping in the center.  Is the "outside stamp" wheel a reproduction or off a later year stingray?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2017)

I believe it was late 1965 or 1966 when Schwinn started side stamping the rims.


----------



## 72runner (Nov 4, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I believe it was late 1965 or 1966 when Schwinn started side stamping the rims.



69 side stamping started for s-2s 66 for s-7s


----------



## Avanti (Aug 19, 2018)

72runner said:


> 69 side stamping started for s-2s 66 for s-7s



Do we know exactly when in 1966 Schwinn switched to side-stamping S7's? Was it at the beginning of the model year (January) or some time into the production run?


----------

